# exhaust fans.



## gcr6bk (Oct 13, 2005)

Is it possible to modify a computer fan to work for a house outlet, so i can cut a hole in my growbox and just use those?Ne info. or ideas will be helpfull. (real low budget)


----------



## gcr6bk (Oct 14, 2005)

if not this could i take 2 fans and have 1 facing in the box on one side and on the other side near the top hav another fan facing outwards? would this idea work as intake and exhaust? ne thing is helpful.


----------



## Hick (Oct 14, 2005)

> 1 facing in the box on one side and on the other side near the top hav another fan facing outwards?



_purrrrfect_


----------



## gcr6bk (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks.


----------



## Optiquest (Feb 16, 2006)

There are two types of computers fans that I am aware of.  5vdc and 110vac (newer type).  If you are using the 5vdc one, then you will need a power supply to run it.  If you have a old computer you can take the one out of it.  It will plug into the 110v wall plug and output 5vdc.  good luck!


----------



## Eggman (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't feel as though that's a good solution. A computer doesn't move much air, the heatsinks in a computers disipate heat and then the fan cools that. If you're looking to cool the place, obviously, a computer fan wont work. Why don't you buy a small 4 - 6 inch house fan. and just have it blow around in there, that should move enough air. I found mine in the trash.


----------

